# How to not be a statistic in the next great epidemic



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

_*NOTE:* The following article was written by my wife, Spice, for our new prepping website & blog, Beans, Bullets, Bandages & You - Real, down to Earth prepping & self sufficiency information & we have many more articles, with more coming every day. I thought this was important information so I am sharing it here._

Epidemic disease is near the top of my Most Likely list For Majorly Bad Widespread Events.

Why?

We (humans) have had them many times before. Who hasn't heard of the Black Death that killed off a quarter of Europeans in one five year period during the Middle Ages, or the Spanish Flu that killed north of a quarter of a million Americans and perhaps up to three million worldwide in 1917-1920? Moreover, modern life (especially jet travel, but also changes in animal populations) make it easier for major events to arise and spread. And that's Without adding in any potential intentionally-caused terrorist event scenarios.

While I'm not a health care provider myself, I do help train them, and health and disease are in my professional wheelhouse. I'm not just passing along 'Internet wisdom' I've heard somewhere.

The scenarios I find most likely while still being highly dangerous are the ones that involve infectious disease that can be spread through easily shared body fluids (such as cough droplets) where the infected people can pass the disease on before they look or feel very sick themselves; so that's the scenario addressed here.

The best way not to get sick is to not get exposed.

Some things to think about:

The more rural the place that you live, the better. Cities with major airport hubs tend to get hit hard and early in outbreaks and spread from there to more rural areas. Those of us in the hinterlands both get more warning and might even get exposed to less virulent versions. (Most epidemic diseases get less dangerous as they spread, as the viruses evolve into versions that don't kill their hosts as quickly and so spread better.)

Most of us can't/don't pick where we live based on that, but an epidemic would be a great time to take the kids to visit Grandma and Grandpa back out on the farm. Big concentrations of people are great places to share germs. How many people do you think have touched the buttons on an elevator at a sports arena?

A few germs can even be spread well through ventilation systems of big buildings. Hospitals are a great place to be when you *really need* a hospital; and a great place to get sicker the rest of the time. Even now, a hospital is the place one is most likely to pick up a seriously antibiotic-resistant bacterium. A hospital flooded with a bunch of people coughing or puking, and overwhelming the available staff, would not be a great improvement.

Do masks help, for things that spread like the flu? Yes, but not mostly in the way people usually imagine.

First, masks are most effective when worn by the sick people, not the well, as they keep a lot of the microbe-laden body fluids from being released into the wild. So if *you* are sick and want to protect those around you, Absolutely I'd recommend them.

Second, a standard particulate or surgical mask will not prevent one from inhaling airborne particles of virus. It will reduce it a lot, but some air gets in around the edges of such masks, and the virus itself can get through those filters (although the phlegm particles the viruses are carried with are often stopped).

The greatest value of the masks is really reducing hand to mouth/eyes/nose transmission. Most transfers of cold or flu virus, for example, comes when 1) sick person sneezes or coughs particles out, or transfers them by hand. 2) Particles with microbes land on surface. 3) New victim touches surface, picks up particles. Fortunately, fingers are not susceptible to the flu. 4) New victim handles food or touches mouth/nose/eyes, or even handles something and later, having run out of hands for a task, holds that thing with teeth. Oops, now microbe has a friendly new home. So if there's an epidemic of this sort, the best bet is if you have to be where sick people are or might have been, yes wear the mask but wash your hands before you take it off.

While you're at it, get in the habit of washing your hands. A Lot. Soap and water works best. Alcohol-based sanitizing gels are a heck of a lot better than nothing but not quite as good as soap.

Antibacterial agents in the soap provide little or no extra benefit, unless your job is to market said soap to consumers who like the sound of the word 'antibacterial'.

Last but by no means least: Keep yourself in general good health. A lot more people are exposed to most diseases than actually get them. Dose of exposure is one factor (so the good sanitation habits still help). Another big one is the state of one's immune system. Healthy food, good exercise, enough sleep, and finding ways to manage stress pay off in this arena, again.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I have a pandemic on the list of initial SHTFs - but even more so it's almost a certainty in the following post-SHTF period .... if you're not prepped up to handle disease contact & spread it's a major omission in your prepping - you'll be seeing dysentery within the week that the taps stop flowing - just about everything and anything will follow ....

what I don't see enough of is the planning for medical isolation - especially for group members coming in late to the BOL - well after the SHTF has started ....


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> I have a pandemic on the list of initial SHTFs - but even more so it's almost a certainty in the following post-SHTF period .... if you're not prepped up to handle disease contact & spread it's a major omission in your prepping - you'll be seeing dysentery within the week that the taps stop flowing - just about everything and anything will follow ....
> 
> what I don't see enough of is the planning for medical isolation - especially for group members coming in late to the BOL - well after the SHTF has started ....


Very good observation.

We have stocked complete isolation gear.

Remember back to when we had that Ebola outbreak a couple of years ago and people were in a panic? I wasn't in any way worried about contracting Ebola, but I did get to thinking about our preps for dealing with the flu (isolation) and things like dysentery (loperamide).

Masks, gloves, face shields, even isolation suits for really virulent strains... we had basically a couple of disposable masks and some nitrile gloves and that was IT.

Now, we have proper equipment, plus plenty of dysentery drugs on hand (as in lots, they are cheap and last a very long time).

We are going to be exploring what a good "home health care" setup is, what equipment we think every prepared family should have, as part of a series, probably starting with the single most critical thing you can have in your preps, bleeding control supplies... which are critical to have even in everyday situations.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I also have epedemic high on my list. It's not if but when. I am also aware desease / epidemic will be a natural byproduct of most SHTF scenarios. I am taking these facts into account and am working on the suggested counter measures. I must admit this has been the one area I was lacking and had not put a lot of effort into. Good thread.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I also have epedemic high on my list. It's not if but when. I am also aware desease / epidemic will be a natural byproduct of most SHTF scenarios. I am taking these facts into account and am working on the suggested counter measures. I must admit this has been the one area I was lacking and had not put a lot of effort into. Good thread.


That's exactly how I was pre-ebola scare, except I was totally "holier than thou" about it.

I was laughing at all the people running around buying all kinds of supplies to keep ebola away from them.

My wife, who is a scientist, started talking about what we REALLY have to consider, basically pandemics from flu and other viruses, and I stopped laughing as I though about how I basically had ZILCH when it came to protecting us from them should we have to treat family members in a contagious situation.

That's when I got off my ass and started doing something about it.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Very good observation.
> 
> We have stocked complete isolation gear.
> 
> ...


I brought up the question a month ago - if anyone was prepping up an entryway shower decontamination system - double duty for fallout conditions .... if it's a true pandemic SHTF it's going to be almost impossible to sit out the situation for months - there's bound to bodies to deal with and contaminated victims - acquired property items that needs sanitizing - survivors that are just hanging in there ....

another item I don't see mentioned - in regard to civilian pandemic supplies - is the pump up pressure can sprayers from the gardening department - I see them being used by the professionals for sanitizing big stuff like vehicles ....


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Someone tell me about dysentery drugs. All I'm seeing are prescription only stuff.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

to be perfectly honest.... events such as epidemic and a meteor strike are inevitable.. just a matter of 2 yrs, 200, yrs, 20,000... they have happened, and they will happen again.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> another item I don't see mentioned - in regard to civilian pandemic supplies - is the pump up pressure can sprayers from the gardening department - I see them being used by the professionals for sanitizing big stuff like vehicles ....


Home Depot has a pump up spray model that is designed to work with bleach and bleach water. It has better O rings in it so they do not rot out. It was not much more expensive than the regular style pump. I do need to buy a regular one for clean water for a rinse after sitting in the bleach water while it is working.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

In the midst of a pandemic one would be foolish to take in fleeing strangers and potentially expose themselves. God be with you if your morals outweigh your survival discipline. Just an observation.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent thread. People be aware and be safe. Over the last number of years I've eliminated Hand Shaking from my business. No reason to shake hands with folks, its the easiest way to catch something.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Excellent thread. People be aware and be safe. Over the last number of years I've eliminated Hand Shaking from my business. No reason to shake hands with folks, its the easiest way to catch something.


I just avoid most people most of the time, basically a recluse.

The only ones I see are in the club store and wall world, and I don't bother communicating with any of them.

Most of my work comes from the LGS and the guns sit there for a few days before I picked them up.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Revelation 6:7-8 “When He opened the fourth seal, I heard the voice of the fourth living creature saying, ‘Come and see.’ So I looked, and behold, a pale horse. And the name of him who sat on it was Death, and Hades followed with him.”

The Expositor’s Bible Commentary “ ‘Pale’ ( chloros ) denotes a yellowish green, the light green of a plant, or the paleness of a sick person in contrast to a healthy appearance.” Put bluntly, this horse is the color of death .

In Jesus’ parallel prophecy in Matthew 24, He explained that in the wake of religious deception, war and famine would come “pestilences” or disease epidemics (Matthew 24:7).

another reason why I do not live in a city.... 

of and WHEN a pandemic hits.. DO NOT go to the hospital


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> In the midst of a pandemic one would be foolish to take in fleeing strangers and potentially expose themselves. God be with you if your morals outweigh your survival discipline. Just an observation.


I might feed people but unless they are family and they are quarantined for x amount of days...they are not getting in the house during an epidemic


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Revelation 6:7-8 "When He opened the fourth seal, I heard the voice of the fourth living creature saying, 'Come and see.' So I looked, and behold, a pale horse. And the name of him who sat on it was Death, and Hades followed with him."
> 
> The Expositor's Bible Commentary " 'Pale' ( chloros ) denotes a yellowish green, the light green of a plant, or the paleness of a sick person in contrast to a healthy appearance." Put bluntly, this horse is the color of death .
> 
> ...


Exactly! The sickest of the sick will be there. Hospitals will turn into a death trap during an actual pandemic.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Exactly! The sickest of the sick will be there. Hospitals will turn into a death trap during an actual pandemic.


hospital zones will be an area to avoid in any SHTF - quadruple that during an epidemic - if it's not the coppers at the roadblocks it'll be military of some kind .... don't worry about your 2A right to carry - they won't be ....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> hospital zones will be an area to avoid in any SHTF - quadruple that during an epidemic - if it's not the coppers at the roadblocks it'll be military of some kind .... don't worry about your 2A right to carry - they won't be ....


Good point


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> to be perfectly honest.... events such as epidemic and a meteor strike are inevitable.. just a matter of 2 yrs, 200, yrs, 20,000... they have happened, and they will happen again.


I'll ask Spice.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

John Galt said:


> Someone tell me about dysentery drugs. All I'm seeing are prescription only stuff.


Mister @John Galt your best bet for dysentery is prevention. It is your guts reaction to bacterial or protozoal or other infection. The lining of the intestine swells thereby becoming unable to absorb fluids. That is where the pain and diarrhea comes from. Your best bet is to keep your hands clean and your food properly prepped and stored. If you get dysentery your best non prescription med is generic pepto bismol. Gatorade will help restore the electrolytes you have lost from vomiting or diarrhea. If that is not available boil some brown rice and cool the strained water to drink. Eventually the symptoms will subside on their own. Most of the people who died in the early 1900's influenza epidemic actually died from secondary bacterial infections as the influenza virus weakened their immune systems. I can't overemphasize the need for good handwashing. When you go to the store take advantage of the wipes at the front door if they are available. wipe down the cart handle then with another wipe clean your hands. As a healthcare provider I have seen a GREAT increase in the number of antibiotic resistant bacteria that are present in our population. Good luck Mister Galt I always appreciate your input to the forum here.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Good stuff there, Joe!

One thing that always kinda freaks me out is using a public bathroom...

As we all know, there are lots of people who do not wash their hands after doing their business, and these very same people will walk over and grab onto the doorknobs and open the door with hands that have "heaven only knows what" on them.

I've gotten to the point that as I walk into a bathroom, if they don't have towels I will go into a stall and get some toilet paper (after removing the first layer or so) and stick it in my pocket. I do what I need to do, then wash really good with soap and water (making sure not to touch anything), dry my hands with the hand dryer then I get out the tissue and open the door using that. Most bathrooms now have trashcans right by the door for people who do this.

Obviously if the bathroom has paper towels I just use those. I will NOT touch a bathroom door knob going out with my bare hands. I won't eat until I wash my hands, so hopefully that all helps.

I am not a germaphobe at all, you just never know about what is on that knob.


----------



## SierraGhost (Feb 14, 2017)

@JohnGalt 
As a healthcare provider, I agree with what @Joe has stated. The only thing I might add is the effects of dehydration can be more severe in infants and children since they have less volume to start with.
If the person isn't able to keep liquids / electrolytes down, then proper medical attention should be sought out.
I keep several 1000ml 0.9% Sodium Chloride IVs in my first aid kit and have used them for severe dehydration from diarrhea and vomiting.


----------



## OrneryOldBat (Feb 10, 2017)

Diarrheal diseases are killers, especially of infants and young children, in the undeveloped world. In a grid down situation, it's only a matter of when, not if we get hit. It confounds me how many people don't understand basic sanitation and hygiene.

Since dehydration is usually the killer, my preps include a generous quantity of my favorite ORS recipe. You will probably already have the makings on hand, except for the potassium chloride.

Of course, make sure your hands are clean, all tools and containers are disinfected and that the water is disinfected - don't cross-contaminate.

*Oral Rehydration Salts* 
Best chilled. 
Use or discard within 12 hours if room temperature, 24 hours if chilled.

3/8 tsp salt (sodium chloride)
¼ tsp Morton Salt Substitute (potassium chloride)
½ tsp baking soda (sodium bicarbonate)
2 tbsp + 2 tsp sugar (sucrose)
Boiled or otherwise disinfected water to make one (1) liter

1.	Add the dry ingredients to a 1 liter bottle.
2.	Add enough water to make a final volume of 1 liter; mix well.
3.	Sip as directed by your physician, or:

Under 2 years:	50-100 mL (¼ to ½ cup) after each episode of diarrhea
2 to 9 years:	100-200 mL (½ to 1 cup) after each episode of diarrhea
10 years+:	As much as wanted, up to approximately 2L (8½ cups) a day

Avoid alcohol, caffeinated or sugary drinks like coffee, energy drinks, pop, sweetened fruit juices, and tea. These kinds of drinks can make dehydration or diarrhea worse.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Thank guys for the information on dysentery. It's good to know and all the more reason to keep our current water and soap preps strong. We've got a deep well with the ability to keep it working with some backups even if the grid goes down. In addition we keep a fair amount of soap and degreaser around in addition to a medium sized hand pump water filter and bleach for water disinfecting.

I figure that water borne illness will be the #1 killer if the cities loose power for what ever reason. @Joe @ SierraGhost


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

John Galt said:


> I figure that water borne illness will be the #1 killer if the cities loose power for what ever reason. @Joe @ SierraGhost


I suspect you are right on the money with this.

Sewage sanitation will be an instant and critical issue, and frankly most people have never given one moment of thought about what to do if the plumbing doesn't work. People will (literally) be crapping all over the place, and pulling water to drink out of contaminated sources.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> In the midst of a pandemic one would be foolish to take in fleeing strangers and potentially expose themselves. God be with you if your morals outweigh your survival discipline. Just an observation.





Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Good stuff there, Joe!
> 
> One thing that always kinda freaks me out is using a public bathroom...
> 
> ...


Camel, this is one that I used to struggle with. I live in a rural area so I hope I don't have to deal with any beggars. My intentions are to refer people (speaking at a distance behind a fence) to go to town to ? church or ? and they can get help there. Lie if I have to I guess. If it is my neighbors a mile or two miles out then I will help with what I can. Give what ever donation carefully. Set it on the ground, step back and then they can pick it up type stuff (your neighbors are your eyes and ears for intelligence, don't blow them off). Besides family the only way I will take someone in off of the street is if they are medical, combat arms military or a master gardener.

If there is a charity operating then I will try to donate stuff from time to time hopefully without them knowing who I am and with Bio safety procedures.

Salt-N-Pepper, I am the same way. Every time I go to the bathroom at Walmart there is some joker that does not wash this hands afterwards. Totally gross's me out. Makes me want to call him out in public but I don't. My luck he would get into my face and I don't do to well with confrontations. Sucked when I was at Home Depot today they have a inward opening door and no paper towels just air dryers. When I washed my hands I left them really wet and used one finger to open the door and then wiped my hand off on my pants. When arriving at any of the stores and when I get the cart I wipe the push handles down with the antibacterial wipes they provide. You never know who touched it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Camel, this is one that I used to struggle with. I live in a rural area so I hope I don't have to deal with any beggars. My intentions are to refer people (speaking at a distance behind a fence) to go to town to ? church or ? and they can get help there. Lie if I have to I guess. If it is my neighbors a mile or two miles out then I will help with what I can. Give what ever donation carefully. Set it on the ground, step back and then they can pick it up type stuff (your neighbors are your eyes and ears for intelligence, don't blow them off). Besides family the only way I will take someone in off of the street is if they are medical, combat arms military or a master gardener.
> 
> If there is a charity operating then I will try to donate stuff from time to time hopefully without them knowing who I am and with Bio safety procedures.
> 
> Salt-N-Pepper, I am the same way. Every time I go to the bathroom at Walmart there is some joker that does not wash this hands afterwards. Totally gross's me out. Makes me want to call him out in public but I don't. My luck he would get into my face and I don't do to well with confrontations. Sucked when I was at Home Depot today they have a inward opening door and no paper towels just air dryers. When I washed my hands I left them really wet and used one finger to open the door and then wiped my hand off on my pants. When arriving at any of the stores and when I get the cart I wipe the push handles down with the antibacterial wipes they provide. You never know who touched it.


Tough choices in a pandemic. It's great to be Nobel. As an observation, kindness will bring more beggars and when your supplies are insufficient to share be prepared to be attacked and possibly over run. Kind of like consequences of feeding the bears.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> In the midst of a pandemic one would be foolish to take in fleeing strangers and potentially expose themselves. God be with you if your morals outweigh your survival discipline. Just an observation.





Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Good stuff there, Joe!
> 
> One thing that always kinda freaks me out is using a public bathroom...
> 
> ...





Camel923 said:


> Tough choices in a pandemic. It's great to be Nobel. As an observation, kindness will bring more beggars and when your supplies are insufficient to share be prepared to be attacked and possibly over run. Kind of like consequences of feeding the bears.


Yep, that's why I'm going to donate to a church or? Who ever is helping out the living after a pandemic or what ever SHTF.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

SierraGhost said:


> @JohnGalt
> As a healthcare provider, I agree with what @Joe has stated. The only thing I might add is the effects of dehydration can be more severe in infants and children since they have less volume to start with.
> If the person isn't able to keep liquids / electrolytes down, then proper medical attention should be sought out.
> I keep several 1000ml 0.9% Sodium Chloride IVs in my first aid kit and have used them for severe dehydration from diarrhea and vomiting.


Just curious where you got the liter bags of saline and IV supplies from? A prescription? I know if I wanted to I could walk off with a couple myself from the ambulance I'm on right now. I don't because I consider that stealing and I value having a job and don't want to take the risk. Just curious is all.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

warrior4 said:


> Just curious where you got the liter bags of saline and IV supplies from? A prescription? I know if I wanted to I could walk off with a couple myself from the ambulance I'm on right now. I don't because I consider that stealing and I value having a job and don't want to take the risk. Just curious is all.


I think AnotherSOFSurvivor gave me this link so the credit goes to him or whoever gave it to me.

https://www.mountainside-medical.com/collections/iv-irrigation


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

That works then. Thanks.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

OrneryOldBat said:


> Diarrheal diseases are killers, especially of infants and young children, in the undeveloped world. In a grid down situation, it's only a matter of when, not if we get hit. It confounds me how many people don't understand basic sanitation and hygiene.
> 
> Since dehydration is usually the killer, my preps include a generous quantity of my favorite ORS recipe. You will probably already have the makings on hand, except for the potassium chloride.
> 
> ...


you can flavor it with dry powder mix to make it half way palatable - kids especially need this option to encourage drinking ....


----------



## SierraGhost (Feb 14, 2017)

warrior4 said:


> Just curious where you got the liter bags of saline and IV supplies from? A prescription? I know if I wanted to I could walk off with a couple myself from the ambulance I'm on right now. I don't because I consider that stealing and I value having a job and don't want to take the risk. Just curious is all.


 @warrior4 I commend your integrity. I wouldn't advocate taking supplies from an employer, nor do I. If I find IV supplies or catheters in my scrub pockets when I get home, I make it a point to bring them back the next day. I realize I'm in a unique situation, but I have a prescription. Besides the link that @MaterielGeneral provided to him by @AnotherSOFSurvivor, you may want to also look at:
I.V. Fluids - Veterinary Supplies, Medical Products for clinics, hospitals


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

SierraGhost said:


> @warrior4 I commend your integrity. I wouldn't advocate taking supplies from an employer, nor do I. If I find IV supplies or catheters in my scrub pockets when I get home, I make it a point to bring them back the next day. I realize I'm in a unique situation, but I have a prescription. Besides the link that @MaterielGeneral provided to him by @AnotherSOFSurvivor, you may want to also look at:
> I.V. Fluids - Veterinary Supplies, Medical Products for clinics, hospitals


There even getting in on the prepper movement, LOL.

https://www.shopmedvet.com/category/PRE111616?r=PRE111616&p=PRE111616


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Excellent information and links. Thanks guys.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

John Galt said:


> Someone tell me about dysentery drugs. All I'm seeing are prescription only stuff.





Joe said:


> Mister @John Galt your best bet for dysentery is prevention. It is your guts reaction to bacterial or protozoal or other infection. The lining of the intestine swells thereby becoming unable to absorb fluids. That is where the pain and diarrhea comes from. Your best bet is to keep your hands clean and your food properly prepped and stored. If you get dysentery your best non prescription med is generic pepto bismol. Gatorade will help restore the electrolytes you have lost from vomiting or diarrhea. If that is not available boil some brown rice and cool the strained water to drink. Eventually the symptoms will subside on their own. Most of the people who died in the early 1900's influenza epidemic actually died from secondary bacterial infections as the influenza virus weakened their immune systems. I can't overemphasize the need for good handwashing. When you go to the store take advantage of the wipes at the front door if they are available. wipe down the cart handle then with another wipe clean your hands. As a healthcare provider I have seen a GREAT increase in the number of antibiotic resistant bacteria that are present in our population. Good luck Mister Galt I always appreciate your input to the forum here.





John Galt said:


> Thank guys for the information on dysentery. It's good to know and all the more reason to keep our current water and soap preps strong. We've got a deep well with the ability to keep it working with some backups even if the grid goes down. In addition we keep a fair amount of soap and degreaser around in addition to a medium sized hand pump water filter and bleach for water disinfecting.
> 
> I figure that water borne illness will be the #1 killer if the cities loose power for what ever reason. @Joe @ SierraGhost


http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...iarrhea-prevention-treatment.html#post1089777

Doc Bones and Nurse Amy just did a video on this subject. I made a the thread with video and up loaded some information on PDF's.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> There even getting in on the prepper movement, LOL.
> 
> https://www.shopmedvet.com/category/PRE111616?r=PRE111616&p=PRE111616


there's alot of med materials that are by prescription only - and MedVet only honors prescriptions direct from licensed vets & facilities - this guys aren't some garage Amazon operation - they aren't taking any chances with violations ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

SierraGhost said:


> @warrior4 I commend your integrity. I wouldn't advocate taking supplies from an employer, nor do I. If I find IV supplies or catheters in my scrub pockets when I get home, I make it a point to bring them back the next day. I realize I'm in a unique situation, but I have a prescription. Besides the link that @MaterielGeneral provided to him by @AnotherSOFSurvivor, you may want to also look at:
> I.V. Fluids - Veterinary Supplies, Medical Products for clinics, hospitals


as already posted - MedVet has strict regs on prescription items - the lactated ringers IV is one such item - unless you're licensed it's a no go here ....


----------



## TomFR (Mar 26, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Excellent thread. People be aware and be safe. Over the last number of years I've eliminated Hand Shaking from my business. No reason to shake hands with folks, its the easiest way to catch something.


I definitely agree with this! It blows my mind when doctors want to handshake. Who knows what they touched last, whether they washed their hands, or even if my hands are clean.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

TomFR said:


> I definitely agree with this! It blows my mind when doctors want to handshake. Who knows what they touched last, whether they washed their hands, or even if my hands are clean.


Every time I am in a public restroom like at Walmart there is a joker leaving without washing. Sometimes they went #1 but a lot of times it has been number #2. Makes me want to vomit. I make it a point to use sanitizing wipes if provided and wipe down the cart handle every time


----------



## OrneryOldBat (Feb 10, 2017)

A lot of people are focused on a flu-based pandemic, but they forget about diseases that used to be common and are coming back in multi-drug resistant strains. The Lancet just published a report modeling the increase of MDR TB in Russia, India, South Africa and the Philippines. It's not good news. The US had been doing a good job of reducing TB, but we're seeing the numbers start to creep up again and if MDR strains get established here, I don't know if we have the political will to return to strict quarantine.

An excellent reason not to live in an international hub city.

Full article is behind a pay wall, but here's the abstract.
Estimating the future burden of multidrug-resistant and extensively drug-resistant tuberculosis in India, the Philippines, Russia, and South Africa: a mathematical modelling study


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

OrneryOldBat said:


> A lot of people are focused on a flu-based pandemic, but they forget about diseases that used to be common and are coming back in multi-drug resistant strains. The Lancet just published a report modeling the increase of MDR TB in Russia, India, South Africa and the Philippines. It's not good news. The US had been doing a good job of reducing TB, but we're seeing the numbers start to creep up again and if MDR strains get established here, I don't know if we have the political will to return to strict quarantine.
> 
> An excellent reason not to live in an international hub city.
> 
> ...


*
"I don't know if we have the political will to return to strict quarantine."*

Prez Trump has the political will but the DemoCraps own the 9th Circuit judges - he hasn't been able to stave off the terrorists pouring in and wouldn't be able to stop dying infected pandemic disease spreaders either .....

right now there's still plenty of infected illegals coming across the border with diseases that have been all but wiped out in the US - bare few illegals that have been inoculated and are eazy full out pandemic disease spreaders ....


----------

